# Movie Title Fun



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

New game. 
Use the word banana in place of one word in a movie title.
Once the word gets used up, it can be changed to something else.
First word up is : *BANANA*


Grumpy Old Bananas


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

Bananas Are A Girls Best Friend


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

The Bridges of Banana County


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

The Sound of Bananas


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

Second Hand Bananas


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

Bananas At Tiffany's


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

A Few Good Bananas (men)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

All The Pretty Bananas (horses)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

A Banana (xmas) story


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

Brokeback Banana (Mountain)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO.... GOOD ONE!


The Curious Case of Benjamin Banana


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 9, 2009)

War Of The Bananas (Worlds)


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 9, 2009)

The Family Banana (Stone)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 9, 2009)

One flew over the bananas (cuckoo) nest


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

The 40 Year Old Banana  (Virgin)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 9, 2009)

Banana Holiday (Roman Holiday)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 9, 2009)

Banana Impossible  (Mission Impossible)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 10, 2009)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Banana


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 10, 2009)

Seven Years In Bananas (Tibet)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 10, 2009)

Cannonball Banana


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 10, 2009)

Back To The Banana (Future)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 10, 2009)

The Preachers Banana (wife)   LOL


----------



## jabbur (Apr 10, 2009)

My Fair Banana (Lady)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2009)

A Knight's Banana (Tale)


----------



## jabbur (Apr 11, 2009)

Banana Kane (Citizen)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 11, 2009)

The Shawshank Banana (redemption)


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 11, 2009)

Banana Hard (Die)


----------



## jabbur (Apr 11, 2009)

Bananas Like it Hot (some)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 11, 2009)

Logan's Banana (RUN)


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dirty Banana (Dancing)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 12, 2009)

Banana Almighty  (Evan)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 12, 2009)

Banana Alone (Home)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Aladdin and the king of bananas (thieves)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 13, 2009)

The Hunt for Red Bananas (October)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Three days of the banana (condor)


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 13, 2009)

Bananas are forever (Diamonds)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Banana (TOMB) RAIDER: CRADLE OF LIFE


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 13, 2009)

The Sound of Bananas (Music)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 13, 2009)

Rip Van Banana (Winkle)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 13, 2009)

The grapes of bananas (wrath)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 14, 2009)

Sister Act II, Back In The Banana (Habit)


----------



## jabbur (Apr 14, 2009)

The Day the Banana (earth) Stood Still


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 14, 2009)

High School Banana (musical)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 14, 2009)

next...


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 14, 2009)

Glass Banana (House)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

Snow White and the Seven Bananas  (Dwarfs)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

Young Banana (FRANKENSTEIN)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 15, 2009)

Superbanana (man)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrs. Banana (Doubtfire)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

STEPHEN KING'S Banana (IT)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

The Storm Of The Banana (Century)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 16, 2009)

The Perfect Banana (Storm)


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 16, 2009)

Much Ado About Banana (Nothing)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Banana Starter (Fire)


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 16, 2009)

You've got bananas (mail)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Jack Banana (Frost)


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2009)

Banana (toy) Story


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 17, 2009)

Kung Fu Banana (Panda)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 18, 2009)

The Banana After (Day)


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 19, 2009)

Dirty Banana (Dancing)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

I like this game.............

Banana King (Lion)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 20, 2009)

Tropical Banana (Fish)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

Who's minding the banana (mint)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 23, 2009)

More Than Banana (Puppy) Love


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

Night of the Living Banana (Dead)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 23, 2009)

The Ghost And Mrs. Banana (Muir)


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2009)

WILD WILD Banana(WEST)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 25, 2009)

The Banana (Day) After


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2009)

Halloween 3: Season of the banana (witch)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 25, 2009)

Jack And The Banana (Bean) Stalk


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 27, 2009)

Fantacy Banana (Island)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 27, 2009)

Second Hand Bananas (Lions)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 28, 2009)

Gone With The Banana (Wind)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 29, 2009)

The Sord And The Banana (Stone)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Apr 29, 2009)

BananaStruck (moon)


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 30, 2009)

The Land Of The Banana (Lost)


----------



## msmofet (May 5, 2009)

Charlote's banana (web)


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

The Cat in the Banana (Hat)


----------

